# newelyweds, baby, lies and depress pls help me i am losing my mind



## shaka123 (Jan 11, 2012)

he is 25 and i am 26. been together 2years now, been married 5months now. I love my husband darely but since we got marriedand have our first child 2gether (which i thought) i notice that our relationship is not the same anymore because of: 
1. when we first met he didnt smoke, now he start smoking. which i hate bcause i dont want to be with someone who smoke. 
2. there was a rumor that he father another child in an previous relationship which he said was not his bcuz wen he broke up with his ex she was on her period and they never slept 2gether after that. now that we are married he told me that he did slept with her after she hand her period and the child is his. and he wants the child to come live with us. 
3 he tells his realitive everything we do exclude sex 
4 i think i am depress after giving birth to our 4moths old child because my husband doesnt help me with house chores and he complain about the lease thing. he dont help me with the baby so that i can get naps. so i resent my husband, i dont have sex any more bcuz i feel like i am the only one doing everything. please give me your advise


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Divorce him plain and simple. This is not something that will get better, if anything it will get worse.


----------

